# Need advise on river rock masonry heart/ final cleaning and coating?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That's just pretty darned neat looking.

First try some vinegar/water and a scrub brush to see if it will remove the mortar residue. If that doesn't get the job done use some Sulfamic Acid crystals in warm water and scrub. Keep some clean water and a sponge near-by to neutralize the cleaning agent as needed.

After everything is dry you can then use a "stone enhancer" to spray or brush on the stones and mortar to bring out the natural colors of the stones. I would suggest using Impregnator 501 from Miracle Sealants Company. May take more than one coat.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats a nice looking log mantle. What kind of wood is it?

I'd give anything to have some rocks like that in my yard.


----------



## RUMBLON (Nov 10, 2010)

Startingover said:


> Thats a nice looking log mantle. What kind of wood is it?
> 
> I'd give anything to have some rocks like that in my yard.


Hand hewn pine/ .


----------

